
Stack Exchange Artificial Intelligence site in public beta - mindcrime
http://ai.stackexchange.com/
======
levbrie
I worry about breaking Stack Overflow into pieces - I think it functions
extremely well as the be-all and end-all for copy-paste code bandaging. But AI
is a perfect place to draw a dividing line and create a question and answer
culture uniquely appropriate to AI. As Stack Exchange continues to look for
ways to expand the brand by fragmenting their own universe I can only hope
they'll choose as wisely as they did this time.

